# Fraudulent use of our BofA CC



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I tried to buy something within the last two weeks on MercadoLibre but it couldn't go through because they wanted my INE identification - which since I'm not a citizen I can't give them. But - the 'pending' charge has stayed on our BofA Visa card - waiting to fall off. Earlier today I checked once again and the charge was still pending BUT there was also a new pending charge of about $500USD for AeroMexico. That isn't us. After a half hour hold we finally got the BofA fraud dept to shutdown the card. They say we will have a new card here in Mexico by Tuesday (today is Saturday). 

I can't really point a finger at MercadoLibre - given the current exchange rate I use the card a lot, almost daily. I have also used the 'rewards' feature of the card to recoup hotel stays etc. This is the first time we have ever had a fraudulent charge placed on that Visa card. We have once had someone try to use our HSBC Mexican card in Texas and they shut that down themselves because we didn't tell them we were travelling to Texas.

I hope that whoever booked a flight using our card info actually shows up at the airport thinking they have a paid for ticket - with all their family/luggage with them - only to learn that they have an unpaid for ticket...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Gatos said:


> I hope that whoever booked a flight using our card info actually shows up at the airport thinking they have a paid for ticket - with all their family/luggage with them - only to learn that they have an unpaid for ticket...


The perfect revenge!


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Gatos said:


> I tried to buy something within the last two weeks on MercadoLibre but it couldn't go through because they wanted my INE identification - which since I'm not a citizen I can't give them. But - the 'pending' charge has stayed on our BofA Visa card - waiting to fall off. Earlier today I checked once again and the charge was still pending BUT there was also a new pending charge of about $500USD for AeroMexico. That isn't us.


Requiring an INE for a simple online purchase? Never happened to me, and I'd be suspicious. Now as far as using a cloned credit card for airline tickets, the crook would also have to have boosted your ID for a domestic flight, passport for international--and fly with false documents. Pretty serious nowadays that all air travelers must pass through a gauntlet of cops.
Unrelated to theft, we're also disputing a charge with BofA as of a few days ago. Wife purchased an appliance and they attempted to deliver the wrong model, so she had a fight with the delivery guys and the refri was returned. Store refused a chargeback, so now she's dealing with BofA, but it's still on the bill---not even reduced in status to "pending" yet.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

We have had our account with BofA for at least 20 years. We don't have all that much money there but we are considered 'platinum' - whatever that means. 

MercadoLibre, in the end, accepted my permanent resident credential as proof of my identity. I have not tried a new purchase since - but I think it is inspiring that they are trying to protect the consumer. MercadeLibre - btw - has really worked very well for me. Even today I was searching for a Dremel Multimax MM40 which is available here in Mexico at a price almost identical to HomeDepot in the US - and shipping to the house is free.

We purchased all our appliances new here in Mexico - some from HomeDepot and some from Sam's. I think the refrigerator couldn't make it in the door so we had to return it for something smaller - no issues I recall. The top-end Maytag washer/dryer - well not so much. They are very temperamental.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I have had some bad luck with one dealer at MercadoLibre where I ordered some merchandise and then they said that they didn't have it. They promised to reverse the charges but after a week, I contacted MercadoLibre directly and reported them. Later, like your experience, I noticed an erroneous charge on my account. I went down to my bank (HSCB) and had the charge dropped. (Somehow I forgot about a previous experience with this dealer not having inventory and very late in responding, so the second time I ordered from them meant that I should have known better. Oops)

I have bought a number of items from ML, however, with a Mexican bank card and the merchandise was delivered promptly and in good order.


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

Is there much CC fraud in Mexico compared to other countries?


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Perrier said:


> Is there much CC fraud in Mexico compared to other countries?


I can't speak authoritatively on anything but my personal experience. Other than for disputes with a merchant, like the one I mentioned from a few days ago, in 30 years I've only been fraudulently charged twice in my life, once in the U.S. and once in Mexico, where it happened with a hotel. Three nights, bill paid, no problems. Until some hotel employee decided to duplicate the charge two months later. CC said I had to work it out with the hotelier, so I called and they apparently misunderstood my Spanish, which is actually pretty good, so I passed the phone to my wife (native speaker). They pretended not to understand her either. Anyway, we were credited, but the process took 4 months. IMO, in our global village I figure one is open to being defrauded from anywhere in the world.


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

perropedorro said:


> I can't speak authoritatively on anything but my personal experience. Other than for disputes with a merchant, like the one I mentioned from a few days ago, in 30 years I've only been fraudulently charged twice in my life, once in the U.S. and once in Mexico, where it happened with a hotel. Three nights, bill paid, no problems. Until some hotel employee decided to duplicate the charge two months later. CC said I had to work it out with the hotelier, so I called and they apparently misunderstood my Spanish, which is actually pretty good, so I passed the phone to my wife (native speaker). They pretended not to understand her either. Anyway, we were credited, but the process took 4 months. IMO, in our global village I figure one is open to being defrauded from anywhere in the world.


That's good to know. I've had my credit cards compromised so many times in the past I've lost track.


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

*CC fraud*



Perrier said:


> Is there much CC fraud in Mexico compared to other countries?


We were in Sayulita two years ago. I don't think we ever found a bank ATM there; only private ATM's. My debit card was compromised at one of the ATM's. A charge later showed up for a large purchase at a store in PV. 

The ATM's in Sayulita charged high fees and I believe they were all private. It's odd that a tourist town would put up with something like that.

I recall in Guanajuato 10 years ago there were plenty of bank ATMs.


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

izzenhood said:


> We were in Sayulita two years ago. I don't think we ever found a bank ATM there; only private ATM's. My debit card was compromised at one of the ATM's. A charge later showed up for a large purchase at a store in PV.
> 
> The ATM's in Sayulita charged high fees and I believe they were all private. It's odd that a tourist town would put up with something like that.
> 
> I recall in Guanajuato 10 years ago there were plenty of bank ATMs.


Funny, we were in Sayulita a few days ago and my wife thought it was strange that there we no "real" banks


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

In 10 years here, I only have had one fraudulent charge. I used my Mexican bank debit card to pay a cable internet bill (Megacable). Shortly afterwards, I had a couple of charges show up on my account. It seemed clear to me that the Megacable clerk had kept a copy of the card number, security code, name and address, since I hadn't used the card anywhere else for months prior. That is the only time I had a problem. The bank issued a new card and reversed the charges but it took several tries and several days to get that to happen.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

izzenhood said:


> The ATM's in Sayulita charged high fees and I believe they were all private. It's odd that a tourist town would put up with something like that.
> I recall in Guanajuato 10 years ago there were plenty of bank ATMs.


ATM fees are quite variable, from a low of 21 pesos up to 90, and that's from _real_ bank ATMs. The fake ones at tourist traps and liquor stores, just like NOB, are likely to charge considerably more.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

To satisfy my own brand of paranoia, I never use my BoA debit card. I have a BoA credit card with a low cap which when I use it and receive the merchandise or service I transfer money from the debit to the credit. I also have a Mexican bank debit card which I use exclusively in Mexico. Traditionally, I wanted to keep a small balance in it so if it got compromised, I wouldn't lose much. However, with the Peso loosing so much value, I have increased my deposits. 

Lastly, I used the internet to check these accounts once or twice a week.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

We have a Costco CC which we only use at Costco. 
We have a debit and CC (free) from HSBC Mexico. I periodically use the CC just so the bank sees some activity and doesn't freeze the card.
We have a debit card from Banamex which I have never used. I just wanted a small backup to HSBC Mexico.
Until yesterday I really used the BofA Visa card the most - almost daily.
Lately - when I want pesos for my wallet I used the Schwab Visa debit card - great exchange rate and they eat the fees. 
I have only ever used an HSBC ATM in Mexico.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Apparently my end-zone dance was a little premature. Yes the guy in BofA I spoke with yesterday shutdown the card, and yes he requested a new card which we should receive in a couple pays BUT no he did nothing about the charge I called about to begin with.

So today I noticed that that charge had transitioned from pending to posted. I'm not sure the guy I spoke with yesterday in the fraud dept is the right fit for the job.

So today I called again and now I have formally issued a claim - which apparently can take 2-3 months to resolve. 

I'm not sure the reward points are worth it.


----------

